# Fort McMurray



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone, we are considering looking into work in Fort McMurray for my husband who is a Principal Civil Engineer. We are from Perth Australia. I have never been to Canada before, my husband has been a few times. I understand it's going to be a very big change in climate. I wanted to know if there are any Australians on here that are living in Fort McMurray and how they are finding it ? We have two young boys 4 and 1 years. How is it for families ? Schools ? Safety ? I'd love any opinions from anyone really. Thanks in advance. 😊


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Use the search option, and search for 'Fort McMurray'. 
(You won't hear a lot of enthousiast stories from families with children & Fort McMurray)

Why did you pick that place? Do you have a job offer?


----------



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a job offer yet, but we have a contact who could put us in touch with the right people, who has worked there before, works with my hubby here in Perth at the moment, but is going back to Fort McMurray soon.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

kitcat78 said:


> Not a job offer yet, but we have a contact who could put us in touch with the right people, who has worked there before, works with my hubby here in Perth at the moment, but is going back to Fort McMurray soon.


Dear Sister,

You are from Australia where there are many oppurtunities. Many people are applying for Australian PR. Please tell me that why are you considering to move to Canada. Please dont mind my question. Acctually I was to decide whether I should migrate to Australia or Canada.

Regards


----------



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, We're keeping options open because the mining industry here is in a bit of slump, and alot of projects are either on hold or being cancelled. My hubby is on one of the few going ahead, however at the end of this year, once this project is finished, there's nothing more in sight just yet. So it's a question of relocating to where the work is going ahead or staying and taking a possible pay cut or reduced hours. We'd also like a bit of a change. Only if it's worth it though.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kitcat78 said:


> Hi Everyone, we are considering looking into work in Fort McMurray for my husband who is a Principal Civil Engineer. We are from Perth Australia. I have never been to Canada before, my husband has been a few times. I understand it's going to be a very big change in climate. I wanted to know if there are any Australians on here that are living in Fort McMurray and how they are finding it ? We have two young boys 4 and 1 years. How is it for families ? Schools ? Safety ? I'd love any opinions from anyone really. Thanks in advance. 😊


Fort McMurray it's not a joke. It is far north, it gets extremely cold and cost of living is excessive. However, lots of people work there in different schemes and have their permanent residence somewhere else. 

My neighbour is Australian, works there (gas operator) and is around every other week. He was working in Qatar and was relocated here three years ago.

Their children love it here, his wife not so much. 

Y'all should come and visit first, weather here is a deal breaker for many.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## vicki28 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Kitcat78,

I am an Australian living in Fort McMurray. I was traveling and working in the Rockies when I met my now fiancé, (who is originally South African) and we decided to move here and earn some money while we wait for his Australian visa to come through. We have now been here for over a year so I thought I'd give you some information. You have probably read lots of bad things, and it really isn't such a bad place. I think they are really trying to invest in the town more with regards to making it a more livable town and not just a place for contractors to come to work. Although saying this, it is definitely not ideal in my opinion and I would never live here long term. It is very different to Australia, the people and the place. I love Canadians and those that I have met around the country are awesome, but everyone living here is very work focused and it is difficult to meet friends. I am 25 and my fiancé is 34, and we have found it difficult finding people that are similar to us. There are many families here, young families, but I personally would not want to raise children here. There are many northern Africans here and other cultures that unfortunately bring the crime and things along with them. Weather wise, it is very very cold in the winters which are very long - we get about 4 moths of summer, and the rest is cold and uncomfortable. There's not much to do with children in the winter so you are cooped up inside most of the time. Lastly, once you have lived here and have had a good job, most people we have met had a 2-5 year plan and have never been able to leave because they say that they'd be going backwards. Most of the ladies that I work with aren't entirely happy here but also say they are not sure how their lives would be if they moved back to their origins in Canada as they'd never be able to earn this money, so essentially for lots of people it is a trap.

I know this was a lot of information - but it's a big step and although I stress that it's not the worst place, I would agree with other people that have posted on here - come and check it out prior to making the move and see for yourself what it is like and if your family could live here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As you can read in this article: not a lot of families (moms and kids) living in Fort McM and lots of people flying in-and-out just for work (as they don't want to live there or they don't want their families to live there).
It seems that Fort McMurray depends on newly recruited (temporary) foreign workers to work there, as Canadians and immigrants who already have a visa to live/work in Canada prefer to live somewhere else.
Fort McMurray airport struggling to find enough store and restaurant workers - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca


----------



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for the information everyone. It's hard to guage from another country what living somewhere else is like. We also believe that before you move somewhere you should visit first and spend some time there before making a big decision. If it gets to the point of having to make that decision I believe we will come and visit first and also visit the bigger towns/cities. My husband is not worried about himself as he'll be working all the time. He's worried about the life of myself and the kids living there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Let him negotiate about flying in-and-out while you and your kids life somewhere else.


----------



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Yes, will keep in mind to remember that you can negotiate FIFO from somewhere else.


----------

